# 2005 Specialized P1 frame in original colour wanted



## Samwdj (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm looking for a Specialized P1 2005 frame or full bike in the original colour. Ideally in the UK.

Ideally would like it in good condition but it's going on the wall so doesn't need to be perfect.

It has a lot of sentimental value being my first proper bike when I got into riding.

If you know someone who has one sitting in the garage gathering dust, put me in contact ☺


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

SamwDJ, I have Elaine’s husband’s bike, he gave it to me to keep from posting about his affair with an Eastern European Pool boy. If you would like it, please PM Picard At: www.fvckscammers.org


----------



## alberto.roitz (3 mo ago)

Samwdj said:


> I'm looking for a Specialized P1 2005 frame or full bike in the original colour. Ideally in the UK. Ideally would like it in good condition but it's going on the wall so doesn't need to be perfect. It has a lot of sentimental value being my first proper bike when I got into riding. If you know someone who has one sitting in the garage gathering dust, put me in contact ☺
> View attachment 1964706


 Hi Samwdj, I’ve this frame in the garage. Thinking of making it a gravel ride. I live in the north of Italy…don’t know whether it can interest you…🙄


----------



## tom.dudley00 (1 mo ago)

I know this is a year old nearly but if you’re still after one I have one in kent im looking to part with


----------



## mattlines (7 d ago)

tom.dudley00 said:


> I know this is a year old nearly but if you’re still after one I have one in kent im looking to part with


 Hello Tom mate do u still have that bike ?


----------



## tom.dudley00 (1 mo ago)

mattlines said:


> Hello Tom mate do u still have that bike ?


Yes mate still have it sitting gathering dust


----------



## mattlines (7 d ago)

Is it a fully original p1 from 2005?


----------



## tom.dudley00 (1 mo ago)

mattlines said:


> Is it a fully original p1 from 2005?


It’s fairly original the bars I believe are original but are sun bleached a strange orange brown I have the original truvativ stem somewhere but will have to find it it’s got a hydro brake only on the rear and has a charge spoon saddle instead of the original. But the frame is all original in that cool desert tan sandy colour has the odd bit of cable rub but it’s in good condition other than that


----------



## mattlines (7 d ago)

Sounds good to me where abouts are you and how much are you looking for the bike


----------



## tom.dudley00 (1 mo ago)

mattlines said:


> Sounds good to me where abouts are you and how much are you looking for the bike


I’m in swanley kent just by junction 3 of the m25 as for price I don’t know if I’m honest not really sure what they’re worth more than welcome to make a sensible offer


----------



## mattlines (7 d ago)

Well seen that I’m abit away I don’t want to be paying loads but I’m more then happy to come to you and give you 80- 100 pound for the bike depending on condition and would you like to talk elsewhere so u don’t have to post your address online ?


----------

